

Groupon’s original business plan, written on a napkin - jtriest
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/01/17/groupons-original-business-plan-written-on-a-napkin/

======
pedalpete
As Andrew Mason has regularly spoken of how The Point was a place for people
to join in the support of causes, I find it doubtful that the idea was 'get
someone to give me a bunch of money'.

My understanding that he was working on bringing people together to solve
societal (I guess we can't use the world social anymore) problems.

This 'napkin' is pretty much the opposite of that from what I see.

